# Willet



## Philnlucky (Apr 14, 2017)

Got this shot at Jekyll last week.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 14, 2017)

Great image!
That the P900 again? If so it is quite a little camera for the money.
Don't tell my wife. The next lens that I want costs twice as much.


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks. Yes, that was P900. Can't compete with SLR, but that 2000mm zoom is great feature for the money.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice, quality shot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2017)

Great shot. The feather detail is something else.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 15, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2017)

Sweet!


----------

